# Formula 1



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Do we have any F 1 fans here ?

Who thinks what of the new rules ?

Dumbing down ?

Ferrari fair or cheats ?

Predictions ?

Regards.

E.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Eric,

Sorry, but give me club racing at Mallory Park (bikes or cars) or A.S.C.A.R at Rockingham Motor Speedway, any day.

F1 has become overated and boring for me, watch the first couple of laps and you have seen the race. Have not took much notice since Mansell's day.

I can watch a season of motorsport for the price of a Silverstone ticket for the G.P.I can see all the action and get some over taking on the track not in the pits! I don't mind going to the occasional short circuit track to see Stock Cars or Hot Rod racing.For the last few years we have gone to the European Drag racing finals in September.Now this is spectacular 1000 H.P, 300 M.P.H in a standing 1/4 mile. Though I would not want to see this week in week out. If any one wants to give me a ticket for Silverstone I wan't turn them down.









MIKE...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I still like F1. I remember James Hunt winning the World Championship with it all on the last race in Japan. He won it in almost torrential rain, and I think he declined to stop and put on his wet tyres. It was very exciting. I also saw him deck another driver with a single punch just after a race. Sad he died of a heart attack at such a relatively young age, but some say he lived the life of two!!

Isn't there some new row about changing the rules to do with throttling?

Don't they say it will give Ferrari an unfair advantage?

It seems to be a long while since Williams/Renault were miles in front.

Many years ago it was all Ferrari, and now it seems so again.

Nigel Mansell was brilliant when he won the World F1, and then went to the States and won their Indy Championship first time out. I think Paul Newman described him as awesome.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Absolutely love F1, won't miss it. Montoya is the man!.

I do however, think that too much has been taken away from the driver in the new cars. Lose traction control, auto boxes and the start thingy, launch control, but still...LOVE IT!!!

G.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Is it not the case, that the best cars at the moment have programmed start, and that it's considered to give an unfair advantage to the likes of Ferrari?

Isn't it true that such as Ferrari don't want to see a lessening of such electronic control in the cars, as it will affect their dominant advantage, and also that there's talk that the top drivers should have to drive in other makes of car to give other drivers a better chance? It also seems odd that the best driver during practice gets pole position, and the worst performers go to the back. Many other sports, e.g. golf, archery etc. etc., get handicaps to give them a chance of winning. In F1, the top drivers get the advantage with pole positions etc. Seems the wrong way round to me, so there seems to be a strong case to make F1 fairer!!!

What say all of you?

F1 is very interesting, and this may revitalise my own interest.

I was in the model shop last Saturday, and nearly bought a quite expensive F1 model of a car.









This is all your fault Eric!!!!


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

A couple of years ago I bought a huge radio controlled Ferrari F1 car.

its amazing. Runs on a little two stroke engine.

Its 1/6th scale I think....

Go on Griff buy one.

Its does about 70 mph (I attached my GPS to it to measure the speed)

I'll see if I can send some pictures if you are interested.

Eric


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Eric,

Yes, please do


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Eric, try mini-moto. Now that will give you a buzz, a foot off the ground!

Peter


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Here we go..

This is not mine but an image I found on the web of the same model.



















As soon as I have set up some picture hosting I will drop in some pictures of my model sitting on the Skyline.

Cheers.

Eric


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Eric,

that looks intresting, how big is the car in measurements not scale.

Try mini moto. Its the only way I can get my knee down! In my day if you got your knee down the rest of you followed!!









MIKE..


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

Its about a meter long.....

It used to be heavier but I have replaced alot of the parts with Carbon Fibre







)

Eric


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

After todays race may be I was wrong, lets hope so.







Lets hope the rest of the season stays as exciting.

MIKE..


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

After Sunday's race, it seems that the best way to spice up the sport is to dump loads of water on the track at random intervals


----------

